# Good Prices On Foxpro Spitfire?



## Paulj2 (Oct 12, 2010)

I have settled on the Spitfire call and was wondering if any of you know of good buys? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Paulj2, Foxpro's web site has all their gear on it and a phone# if you wish to talk to someone.They sell them right off the site. They will customize your sounds to what you pick or they have a set list that they upload to it. Or www.allpredatorcalls.com I ordered my caller from the foxpro site and it shipped the next day. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Paulj2 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I am hoping to find something on sale.


----------



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

Flip through the google ads on the right using the little arrows. There are usually some good deals that come across that.....


----------



## Paulj2 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks, it appears I may have to just pony up and pay full price.


----------



## Paulj2 (Oct 12, 2010)

I pulled the trigger and ordered from Optics Planet. I was able to use a 10% discount with free shipping. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good for you, keep us posted. What sounds did you get?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

What kind of gun you using ?


----------



## Paulj2 (Oct 12, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Good for you, keep us posted. What sounds did you get?


Just the stock sounds. It doesn't sound too difficult to change in the future.



On a call said:


> What kind of gun you using ?


I have a Savage Model 10 precision carbine in .308, with the Accustock and Accutrigger. I load Hornady 110 grain V-Max to approx 2850 fps. (approx. because I don't have a chronograph). The rifle consistently shoots 3/8 minute of angle, so if I miss, it is definately my fault.

I really appreciate all the help on this site.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not to sure how much help we've been but we are glad to do it.


----------

